# Cub Cadet 109



## itsgottobegreen (Nov 12, 2004)

Could some one post a picture of what the heck this looks like. I am a deere man myself. :tractorsm But this lady called me and told me she has a 109 hydro with a snow plow and mower. She wanted $500. I have no idea what its really worth. Could some one please tell what this machine is and whats it worth. Or does some one else want me to go get it for them. 

Thanks


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Its a fair price if its in good shape. I dont have a site handy showing value but the larger machines go for around that and up....Google comes up with some sites that just handle IH Cubs..

Plenty for sale on ebay as well to give you an idea....not much to be made on it I would say if thats the intent...

Ducati


found one site for you

http://www.ihcubcadet.com/


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I found this one it just has a 38" mower deck and they want $600. for it. I found it here.
http://www.hauckenterprise.com/TractorPage.html 

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=70605>


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is another site you may want to check out www.geocites.com/jluckeycub/


----------

